# Supertuck vs MTAC



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

While I'm waiting on my permit to arrive, I'm starting to do a little more research on holsters. I'm looking for IWB and will most likely order a Supertuck or MTAC. I've done searches and seen a few posts by people that had one and were unhappy with one, switched to the other and were happy. I know holsters are highly personal, but I'd like to hear from those that have had both, which one you prefer and why. Supertuck seems to have a larger fanclub maybe due to the price, but after I add the options I want to the ST it ends up being about the same price as the MTAC. The MTAC seems better constructed to me (from the pictures online). Any reviews would be welcome.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I only have the Supertuck...after I received it and wore it, I did not feel the need to check out MTAC. They have a great rep, but my Supertuck fits me nicely. I hope this helps... as I know you want people that own both. Good luck.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought a Supertuck and it is a great holster! Never looked at the other.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

you could look at this like a glock vs XD debate! regardless wut ppl say they are both good guns! same goes for these to IWBs! i own a supertuck and i can say first hand tho, that one thing for sure is not a debate! You will not find a better company to deal with! the owner Mark is a great guy and he makes sure his customers are satisfied! cant beat their CS!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL..I don't like either. Bought a Gould and a Bianchi :smt083

Opinions are like,,well..you know. Try to look at them both and decide what you think will fit you best. You will be like many of us soon enough with almost as many holsters than you have guns. :smt082

I bought a few before I got one I liked. I am pretty lucky though and have several people I run around with that have holsters I can see 1st hand. Tha helps more than you will ever know. So maybe next range trip if you see a holster that you are considering. Ask if you can see it. It's a lot easier to make a choice if you can get it in your hands.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd suggest giving the SuperTuck a shot. There are great to deal with, have good products, and if you aren't completely satisfied in a couple weeks or so, they'll allow you to return it for a full refund. Can't beat that in my opinion.


----------

